# Boat rod limit in general.....



## oldarmy54 (Aug 1, 2019)

Have read the "boat rod limit" per person on select waters. But WHERE does it state the boat rod limit per person is, on most ALL generally public bodies of water......??
Thanks, Old Army 54


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

I believe that it is (2) rods per person everywhere except for Lake Erie , Ohio River and Pymatuning Lake you can use (3) rods.
Somebody please correct me if I am wrong.

I did a search in the 2021 fishing regulations and found this on page 17


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Two lines per person in the water is the rule.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TheKing said:


> Two lines per person in the water is the rule.



Except where stated in post # 2....


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Except where stated in post # 2....


So we can use 3 lines in Lake Erie?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

TheKing said:


> So we can use 3 lines in Lake Erie?


Yes

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Of all the six-pack charter boats I have been on there, only six lines were used trolling or angling.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

TheKing said:


> Of all the six-pack charter boats I have been on there, only six lines were used trolling or angling.


The new regulation went into effect last year.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Funny usually PA is the one behind the times, but we went to 3 several years ago. Does get a little tricky when I fish the Ohio RIver. Main stem is governed by WV so I can use unlimited. If I go up a tributary on the Ohio side it is 2 and if I venture into PA then I can have 3. I sometimes have to think about where I am at especially when I am on the New Cumberland pool, as I can end up in all 3 states. Being a PA resident this makes me have license in all 3 states too.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

It was changed to 3 rods on Lake Erie and its tributaries and the Ohio River and its tributaries.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It's time to up it to 3 across the board.


----------

